# Hunter safety courses



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Where or how do I find out when and where they are offering classes up in the Alpena area? My son will be 11 in June and I want to get him into the class this year.

Thanks


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/recnsearch/


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Hillman sportsman club has one scheduled for spring . Dont have last weeks paper (Montmorency Co Tribune) or Id give details.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Big Frank 25 said:


> http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/recnsearch/


Thanks nothing showing for nearby yet but will keep checking as I think it changes month to month.



CL-Lewiston said:


> Hillman sportsman club has one scheduled for spring . Dont have last weeks paper (Montmorency Co Tribune) or Id give details.


Thanks. Too bad its not listed in the online version.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

From last weeks paper-summary:

Hunter safety thru Montmorency Co 4H program-fee $10 for non-members
Registration Deadline WEDnesday--March 4th--thats tomorrow-989-785-8013 to register. 

Classes (4)-all 4 Saturdays in March from 9 am till noon at Hillman Sportsmen Club, about 3 mi N of downtown Hillman. Open for 9-19 yos. Nine year olds must be accompanied by adult for all sessions.

Montmorency County Conservation Club will have class most likely Late Aug-done on a Sat and Sun (weeekend) at Lewiston Sportsmen club-between Atlanta and Lewiston. Date wont be set till Jun/Jul.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks. 

e.t.a. Hubby wants to wait until a little more into spring due to the LOVELY weather that likes to happen on the weekends.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

the Gander Mtn down here in Novi, SE MI is offering them, don't know if there's one up that way or not.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Sure hope the Hunter Safety Instructors are more qualified than many of the ''wanna be'' ORV Safety Instructors the DNR hired.Many are some type of LEO's [ City, State, County, DNR ect ] and were handed their Instructors license on nothing more than the merits of their badge..[ believe me, a badge does NOT make you a bonified ORV Safety Instructor ]

Most of these ORV Safety Instructors dont even own a ATV or Dirtbike,many have never even operated one.But yet, our very own MDNR allow them to teach something they have'nt been trained to do and than REWARD these same instructors with 20.00 per student taken out of our ORV Safety Education fund..

For 2008,Wayne County Sheriffs Department reports that some of their Cops trained a total of 2476 kids in 2008 and did this with only instructing 37 classes. This amounts to 66.9 kids in EVERY ORV safety class and can pay the Instructor a WOPPING 1340.00 per class [ 20 bucks per student X 67 kids in each class ] from our ORV Safety Education fund that is taken out of each 16.25 ORV sticker that is sold.And guess what? MDNR must figure that these cops did such a GREAT job in 2008, that for 2009, the MDNR is going to give these guys grant funds that almost DOUBLE that of 2008..There is NO WAY IN HELL that ANY SAFETY Instructor can DUMP 67 kids in ANY safety class and have the best interest of the student in mind! This has turned into nothing more than a HUGE CASH COW for untrained cops at the expense of YOUR 16.25 ORV sticker fee.

Curiosity has me wondering,can a normal everyday police officer who does not hunt and maybe has NEVER hunted, teach a hunter safety course with little/no training and get rewarded for his lack of knowledge/training thru funding from hunting tags too?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Muddy what the hell does your post have to do with the topic of finding a hunter safety course in the area where the poster lives? 

It doesn't. Its just another one of your "constant" LEO bashing posts that has nothing to do with the topic of the thread.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

QUOTE*
Muddy what the hell does your post have to do with the topic of finding a hunter safety course in the area where the poster lives? 

It doesn't. Its just another one of your "constant" LEO bashing posts that has nothing to do with the topic of the thread.
END QUOTE*

Hunter,Marine,Snowmobile,and ORV safety courses are ALL run by the MDNR..And me knowing darn well what type of destruction that has been caused to the ORV Safety program since the MDNR takeover on Oct 1st of 2003, was very ''curious'' if OTHER Michigan safety courses the DNR run, had the same type of destruction and poor quality Instructors?..[ I DONT know ]

Are Hunter safety Instructors?

1.Properly trained?
2.Hunters themselves?
3.Can they get away with packing in 67 students per class?
4.Do they receive 20.00 per student from grant funding that comes out of hunter license fee's?
5.On top of the 20.00 from grant funding, can they also charge the parents up to 25.00 additional bucks in fee's per student?
6.Does ANY LEO automatically qualifiy as a hunter safety instructor on just the merits of his/her badge?

WE, the USER'S, have every right to know whats going on with OUR dollars whether it be in the hunter, marine, snowmobile or ORV programs..

My post has everything to do with this topic [ safety classes ] and if you choose to suck-up to the DNR and excuse them for their shortcomings within the ORV Safety Program, than thats your business..But dont try and tell me or any other user of these forums that the USER's dont have the RIGHT to know how their dollars are being used. 

Im very ''curious'' what and how they run the Hunter Safety courses?


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> My post has everything to do with this topic [ safety classes ] ....


Um NO it doesn't. And since I STARTED the thread, I think I would know. I asked about hunter safety, not ORV or about anything downstate either.



> ...and if you choose to suck-up to the DNR and excuse them for their shortcomings within the ORV Safety Program, than thats your business..But dont try and tell me or any other user of these forums that the USER's dont have the RIGHT to know how their dollars are being used. Im very ''curious'' what and how they run the Hunter Safety courses?


Then start your own thread!


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

WYLDKAT,

Type in Michigan DNR and it will take you to the DNR's home page..Once there,look to your far right of the screen and go to Recreational Safety Classes and hit that ..

It will ask you what type [hunter,marine,snowmobile,ORV? ] class you want.Just hit Hunter and you will see the DNR's listing of Michigan hunter safety instructors.

Good Luck.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> WYLDKAT,
> 
> Type in Michigan DNR and it will take you to the DNR's home page..Once there,look to your far right of the screen and go to Recreational Safety Classes and hit that ..
> 
> ...





Big Frank 25 said:


> http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/recnsearch/


Thanks but that was already mentioned in the first reply.


----------



## mjayeh (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks wyldkat for asking the question and Big Frank 25 for the link, my 12yr old (Sunday) daughter wants to take the course.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

SO,
since the original question about finding a hunter safety course was/is allready answered, can ANYBODY answer MY questions regarding the hunter safety courses?


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> SO,
> since the original question about finding a hunter safety course was/is allready answered, can ANYBODY answer MY questions regarding the hunter safety courses?


 
Being a hunter safety instructor for almost 20 years I feel that I had the training to present a class in a safe and efficent manor. I was in a group of 3 instructers in Allegan county and we limited our class size to 50 students and asked for a 5.00 donation which we took out of it our expenses. Our expenses we 1.25 for a patch and the rest was turned over to the gun club where we held the class at. This club donated the clay birds and the throwers and ammuniton. We also had NRA certified shot gun and rifle instructers to help out on the range at no cost. Oh and I forgot all of the instructors got NRA qualifed for rifle and shotguns on there own time and paid for out of their own pocket. We had the local LEO come in and talk and everyone enjoyed this even the parents that set thru the class. We never recieved any grants from the DNR , but I felt that they would back us up as long as we followed the guide lines set by them. I have heard of a couple instructors over charging and they are no longer instructors.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Scout2,
thank you very much for your response..Sounds like the Hunter safety courses are not alot like the ORV safety courses.

Im still very ''curious'' if you think that all of you guys are ''qualified'' enough to perform a safety course of this nature based SOLEY on being a hunter for so many years and no other formal training except NRA training?Sounds like the DNR just hands some of you guys your license to instruct based on nothing more than what you call experience and a NRA certificate. If so, does this not scare you to some degree? I mean, no training academy, no oversite by a CHEIF Instructor? How can ALL the instructors be teaching the same class IF you yourself have no formal training on what to teach?Do you Instructors ever have get-togethers to explain improvements in the program.Does every instructor teach the SAME material?

No grant funding from hunter fee's either?

ORV safety program has one dollar out of every 16.25 ORV sticker sold, going into a ORV Safety education fund that is suppose to help allocate the funding of the safety program so that kids can receive their training at a reduced rate from a PROPERLY TRAINED INSTRUCTOR. [ Not over 25.00 per student if receiving grant funding ] HOWEVER,since the DNR takeover on Oct 1st of 2003, it has turned into nothing more than a HUGE Cash Cow to pay undertrained and often untrained LEO Instructors and intermediate school districts for a program they know little/nothing about instructing in the first place..I cant begin to tell you about the amount of complaints I've personally witnessed and been made aware of..Some classes only lasting one hour, MANY classes passing off WRONG ORV information regarding laws ect by LEO's themselves. This is ORV user monies here and it was NEVER allocated to fund Instructors who were not trained under the Administrative Rules that dicate the program and instructor training credentials. To this day, nobody has been completley able to find out for SURE, HOW the DNR by-passed the Adminstrative Rules that dictated our program.BUT, we ARE working on this as we speak.

With this said, how can anyone trust following guidlines set by the DNR to run a program? You hunter safety guys been at this alot longer than the DNR has had the ORV program, they probably do a little better job with you guys?


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> SO,
> since the original question about finding a hunter safety course was/is allready answered, can ANYBODY answer MY questions regarding the hunter safety courses?



Yes since MY OP has been answered, can a mod lock this so that MUDDY has to find start his OWN thread to muddy up?


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

QUOTE*
Yes since MY OP has been answered, can a mod lock this so that MUDDY has to find start his OWN thread to muddy up?
__________________END QUOTE*

Your question has been answered and therefore there is no further reason for you to even have anything further to say in this forum..My questions are not DIRECTLY related to YOUR allready answered questions, however, they do indirectly relate to safety classes and therefore should be allowed WITHOUT the need to open up another topic.Scout2 has done a good job of answering some unanswered safety class questions and I'd appreciate a response from someone qualified like him.

If you dont like it----dont read it :gaga:


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

either i am not finding what i need or i just dont get the system?? i dont understand why hunter safety courses are not offered in the off months prior to start dates of hunting seasons??? no where around me offers hunter safety , before season,, there are classes at the start of turkey season, and the start of archery season,,,,, why not offer them ,, a couple months before?? so kids can get it done and have time pre season to get ready,, who wants to go through a course when the season has already started .... why not have all courses done in january/feb then july/august?? and forget about oct/ nov april/may can some one shead some light on this for me, i just dont get it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Well,
your post makes alot of sense, BUT, I have to tell you that the samething happens in the ORV safety program..Most kids ride their 4-wheelers and dirt bikes in the spring,summer and fall months..My ORV safety classes are busy during the spring and summer months and even though I offer year around ORV safety classes, virtually nobody wants a class in the OFF SEASONs..

Seems like parents would want to take care of this in the off season so as to not have to deal with it during the riding season.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Come on guys, take it easy on DNR bashing muddy. After all, he knows everything about recreational safety training in all catagories and the DNR. He is the DIRECTOR of the Michigan ORV Safety Association. Just ask him, he will tell you he knows everything. Muddy has also obviously forgot what this forum is for so here is a reminder:
_This forum is meant for youngsters K-12 to share their outdoor experiences. Older members can participate but keep in mind the strictly enforced G rating._


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

QUOTE*
Come on guys, take it easy on DNR bashing muddy. After all, he knows everything about recreational safety training in all catagories and the DNR. He is the DIRECTOR of the Michigan ORV Safety Association. Just ask him, he will tell you he knows everything. 
END QUOTE*

Hum,

1.Can ANYBODY show me where Muddy stated ANYWHERE that he knows everything about recreational safety training in all catagories and the DNR? Did'nt think so:lol: 

2,Can ANYBODY show me where Muddy stated ANYWHERE that he knows everything? Did'nt think so :lol:

Boehr,
you being a retired DNR personal, I understand that you'll want to defend your boys..BUT, dont come into this forum and try and ''twist'' this into a ''Muddy knows everything'' conversation when you know I have you and your boys against the wall when it comes to the FACTS I have displayed within the ORV Safety Education Program and the mismanagement by a Department that ''all a sudden'' FINDS 20 million dollars :yikes:..

Funny you want to defend your boys with untackful and untruthful comments like the above two against me, but when I post the REAL FACTS within the ORV Safety Program and the DNR------You cant come up with even one rightus comment..

Is it because the FACTS hurt too much? :lol: 

Fact is, I've never laid claim to to know very much about ANY other Safety Program that the DNR runs..[ your ''spouting off'' at the mouth again]

Fact is, I know more about the ORV Safety Program than you'll ever know and that appears to really hurt your precise little feelings..After all,are'nt the DNR guys are the ones that are suppose to ''know it all'' when it comes to the outdoors? It must KILL you to know that there really is someone from outside the DNR that knows more about ORV Safety than anybody the DNR has withing there own Adminstration. Heck, you guys cant even write a darn test for the kids ORV Safety Program correctly..

Dont beleive me? Why not give your buddie Lt Grey or Lt Turner a call? Why Heck, pay a call to S. Kubisiak..

Yep, they'll tell you've I've been a THORN in their side, thats for sure..BUT, they'll also tell you that they cant DISPUTE one word of ANYTHING I've ever laid claim about within their ORV Program..And now, here you are, [ retired ] and you act like you now been involved with the ORV program forever and you know everything thats been going on.

Now, just like ANY other Forum in here where I've had you LEO guys agaisnt the wall, I suspect that this post will either be EDITED so that the truth dont come out about the Department and the ORV Safety Program, or the Mod will just plain delete the post..Either way, you ever want to debate the ORV issues with me---feel free to e-mail me.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> QUOTE*
> Come on guys, take it easy on DNR bashing muddy. After all, he knows everything about recreational safety training in all catagories and the DNR. He is the DIRECTOR of the Michigan ORV Safety Association. Just ask him, he will tell you he knows everything.
> END QUOTE*
> 
> ...





Simply put you trashed this thread which was about finding a hunter safety course for a youngster.........instead you, as usual changed the entire thread to one of your making, ORV safety programs..........and trashing LEO's and the DNR...... 

Sad, just sad......:sad:


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Wally[eye,

If your going to accuse someone of TRASHING the DNR and other LEO's, than ''at least'' you should be able to provide PROOF of what someone stated about the DNR and the LEO's to be ''inaccurate? 

So, with that said---PROVE to me and others that one sentenace that I've ever stated about these folks is incorrect.. Otherwise, you see, than its called FACTS, not trashing..But no one expects someone with your IQ to really understand the differance.


Just like I thought, you spout off at the mouth :rant: and have no solid facts to back-up what you accused me of.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

:lol::lol::lol: MR DIRECTOR of ORV Safety (self appointed director, aka muddy), you are so great....at least in your own mind. You are not worth anymore of my time to respond to any of your posts in this thread.:lol::lol::lol: You do provide a good laugh though, most jokes do.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> Wally[eye,
> 
> If your going to accuse someone of TRASHING the DNR and other LEO's, than ''at least'' you should be able to provide PROOF of what someone stated about the DNR and the LEO's to be ''inaccurate?
> 
> ...





Spout off at the mouth? Thats rich coming from you. 

AGAIN for the umpteenth time THIS thread was started to address a HUNTER SAFETY COURSE FOR A YOUNGSTER........nothing more nothing less......

As far as arguing about LEO's or DNR you seem to do a good job of doing that yourself. You ask yourself a question and then respond to yourself when no one takes your bait................

AGAIN it isn't about ORV safety programs.........PERIOD.............but its about your following the guidelines of this web site.......namely STAY ON TOPIC...........and when you inject other issues besides the topic of the thread then you ARE off topic.............

Just can't understand that can you................again real sad.......


----------



## Buter (Mar 19, 2008)

Mud...maybe in your mind you did not "trash" the post...but you cant argue that you didn't hijack this post! I thought about posting on here bout hunter safety courses that we hold and the dates and how we run them..but my stomach turned over when I read what you guys are arguing about. Seriously..Im only 22 but I could find something better to argue about than this. I mean comon; no wonder there seems to be fewer youth getting into the outdoors than ever. "We" as a whole cant even be civil about the courses that are held to try and ensure safety for our youth. If there were so many stipulations on being an instructor..for whatever outdoors activity..would you not think that there be tons less of instructors..tons more of students..and tons more of students who wouldn't find the possible means to get certified for their intended outdoor activity?


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Buter said:


> Mud...maybe in your mind you did not "trash" the post...but you cant argue that you didn't hijack this post! I thought about posting on here bout hunter safety courses that we hold and the dates and how we run them..but my stomach turned over when I read what you guys are arguing about. Seriously..Im only 22 but I could find something better to argue about than this. I mean comon; no wonder there seems to be fewer youth getting into the outdoors than ever. "We" as a whole cant even be civil about the courses that are held to try and ensure safety for our youth.  If there were so many stipulations on being an instructor..for whatever outdoors activity..would you not think that there be tons less of instructors..tons more of students..and tons more of students who wouldn't find the possible means to get certified for their intended outdoor activity?



Please do not let one poster ruin that for you. There are those of us that want to know that info.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Just as I expected, when I have Boehr and his butt kissing friend Wally-eye and their useless accusations/comments regarding me against the wall, they ''spin'' things because they can offer no defense for statements they accuse me of, and cant back up..

QUOTE*
MR DIRECTOR of ORV Safety (self appointed director, aka muddy), you are so great....at least in your own mind. You are not worth anymore of my time to respond to any of your posts in this thread. You do provide a good laugh though, most jokes do. 
END QUOTE*

Self appointed?
Yer a ''funny guy'' Mr Boehr..That statement is HILLARIOUS :lol: Especially coming from a guy who's former employer [ DNR ] is responsable for the licenseing process of ORV Safety Instructors..You guys SELF APPOINT someone within your own department to run a ORV safety program they have little/no experience with :rant Especially 

when the LAW 324.81129 [R 9]
clearly states that the department shall cooperate with private organizations and associations,private and public corporations, the department of Education, the Department of State,and local governmental units. [with respect to the ORV Safety Program ]


I'll say this much to MY credit..I followed Adminstrative Rules that dictated HOW a person was to become an LEGAL BONIFIED ORV Safety Instructor and I PASSED every test thrown my way, whether it be on the test track or in the books..I did my training time at the Honda Tech Center..And I did my certification/license under a Accredited training school and within the teachings/guideance of a CHIEF Instructor.When it was time for me to go out on my own, I followed every law pertaining to it as well.

Those hired under the DNR as ORV Safety Instructors were suppose to follow them SAME guildlines..But the ''arrogancy of the DNR'' thinks that ANY LEO BADGE automatically make you a properly licensed ORV Safety Instructor with little/no further training needed..Only thing is,I have provided PROOF that this hiring practice generally breads in-ept and incompatent Instructors who have little/no idea of what they are teaching, in fact, most dont even own a ATV/ORV and most could'nt even tell you the differance between the two.

How the heck can anybody teach something they have little/no knowledge or training in? I'll tell you how this generally happens in the ORV Safety Program for Michigan. Cause the arrogancy of DNR believes that any LEO badge ''automatically and majically'' gives them the authority and the knowledge. The trouble with this kind of thinking is that very bad information is being passed on to our youth and virtually nothing is being taught with respect to actually learning the ''proper way'' to operate an ATV/ORV..

BUTER,
I dont beleive that I highjacked this thread..The original question was answered and my subject matter is still about DNR Safety classes..I see no reason to start ANOTHER thread to discuss DNR safety classes.

As far as ''stipulations'' being placed on an instructor? You better beleive that their should be..You are only 22 years old and have NO IDEA of the destruction that has been caused to some of these ORV safety classes by some of those hired under the DNRs Adminstration..Would YOU want YOUR kid taking a safety class of ANY kind from an Instructor who is passing off bad and untruthful information regarding their outdoor sport of choice? What happens when a instructor passes off this bad information to your kid and he/she is in VIOLATION of the law because of it?

Get my point?


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> blah blah blah



Buter, if you wish, you can PM the info to myself and I will post it. We need to get the info out about the HUNTERS safety classes for kids so that we can find out about them and get them done before the hunting season gets too close.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> Just as I expected, when I have Boehr and his butt kissing friend Wally-eye and their useless accusations/comments regarding me against the wall, they ''spin'' things because they can offer no defense for statements they accuse me of, and cant back up..
> 
> QUOTE*
> MR DIRECTOR of ORV Safety (self appointed director, aka muddy), you are so great....at least in your own mind. You are not worth anymore of my time to respond to any of your posts in this thread. You do provide a good laugh though, most jokes do.
> ...





Damn Muddy if you're that upset SUE the DNR................what you waiting for some more dues? :rant: Your really not impressing anyone with your back patting.....you should stop before you break your arm.............I bet you must have to drive around in a convertible huh????


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

QUOTE*
Damn Muddy if you're that upset SUE the DNR................what you waiting for some more dues? Your really not impressing anyone with your back patting.....you should stop before you break your arm.............I bet you must have to drive around in a convertible huh????
END QUOTE*

You see Wally-Eye,more evidence that you know NOTHING about this subject matter!

1.Nobody is patting themselves on the back..If FOLLOWING the guidelines outlined in the Adminstrsative Rules that dictate HOW the ORV Program is suppose to be run and what is suppose to be taught and/or the process that a person must take to become PROPERLY licensed,is patting ones self on the back,than ANY individule who abides by the RULES of his/her workplace is a ''back patter'' according to YOUR standards. But as much as you kiss the DNR's butt, im guessing you probably never collected a days worth of pay to even know the differance between abiding by a RULE and a back patter. 

2.Sue the DNR? 
The day may come when the arrogancy of'' we'll do what we want attitude'' will have to be '' held accountable'' for the shortcomings of their administration..And if/when that day does come, I can assure you that it wont just be from the ORV Sector either. 

If I may give you some good advice? You are barking up the wrong tree with your accusations towards me because you know NOTHING about whats been going on in the ORV Safety Program since the DNR takeover on Oct 1st of 2003.And right now, your trying to make BS conversation with somebody who DOES! If you want to defend the DNR for their shortcomings in the ORV Safety Program, than at least KNOW what your talking about..


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

:lol::lol::lol: Always good for a laugh, self appointed know-it-all, just ask him. But he doesn't bash the DNR. I know one ORV instructor who I sure wouldn't recommend to anyone to take a safety class that he gives or is even part of teaching.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Your correct Boehr,
except for some of the DNR clowns running the ORV Safety program, I do not bash the DNR..Truth is, you have some guys within the DNR that do have my upmost respect, but it sure as heck aint most of the guys running the ORV Safety Program..

So you would'nt recommend that anybody take my safety class? Thats completely understandable..

I mean, once somebody sits thru a REAL ORV Safety class given by a REAL ORV Safety Instructor, it would just cause MORE/MORE complaints to the DNR about how lacking the junk is that most of their hired hands instruct.

Mr Boehr Sir, ''why'' dont you go and ask S. Berg what a ''bad instructor'' I am?????I know Mr Berg left the Department for another job back around 2006 or so, but before Berg left, he had the opportunity to be a STUDENT in one of my ''hands on'' training classes and beleive me, S.Berg had nothing but the best to say about me and the class I taught.. Mr Berg would laugh your butt right out of this forum..


----------



## Buter (Mar 19, 2008)

Mud..If your so against the DNR..Would I want my kid to take your class? Ill bet my money not!!! Your so bias..I'm sure that it leaks out in the classrooms.... And I would like to see you prove that you dont do this. If you have video tape of your entire classes..I would enjoy seeing them..just to see how you run your shows...I don't do ORV. I teach "hunter"safety courses. 

How can you say that you didn't hijack this thread..doesn't mean if the question was answered or not..The thread wasn't started by you..but it is about you now...that means that you did in fact steal the thread.

If you can answer the questions on the test in order to be certified then you can teach a class. It doesn't mean that you need 20 yrs ORV experience in order to teach it. IF that wast he case then there would be no instructors...would you rather have no kids getting certified because the student to teacher ratio was so far off..or have kids being certified that have passes the DNR classes and actually still have participation of that sport. 

If a kid meets the age requirements, is certified through a class but has an accident..that doesn't mean that if a more intellectual instructor had been there that the accident wouldn't have taken place.

You were talking about kids going through classes and still not being legal..can you prove that that wasn't by there own choice..or the fact that they were taught "correctly" by your standards? Also the rules and regs are changing all the time..IF a kid is certified one year..they change and he gets nabbed...how does that rest on the instructors shoulders?


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

QUOTE*
If you can answer the questions on the test in order to be certified then you can teach a class
END QUOTE*

Sure as heck can tell you are 22 years old with this kind of thinking taking place..

SO, a written test is ALL it should take to become a ORV Safety Instructor? Yep, thats EXACTLY what the DNR thinks too. 

Im not even going to WASTE my time/experience answering this..If you dont know that it is WRONG, than you deserve to be hired by the MDNR as an Instructor.

And -----PLEASE, I dont want your kid in my class knowing someone who thinks like YOU ,is your kid:yikes:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

wyldkat49766 said:


> Buter, if you wish, you can PM the info to myself and I will post it. We need to get the info out about the HUNTERS safety classes for kids so that we can find out about them and get them done before the hunting season gets too close.


I rec'd this email of information no matter who it came from, Thanks, it wasn't Buter but I will post it if anyone wishes to PM the info to me or email it to me.


This is the message:

Most of the classes are held in the fall or in Mar or April. The reason that most are held at these times are that during the other months you just don't get enough kids to make it a worth while use of time, I don't remember the web address but if you go to the DNR's web site and go into the training section you can find the classes and locations being offered. When ever an instructor orders material they fill out a card and someone in the DNR posts it to this web site so that way everyone can hopefully find a class in their area. If you have any questions you may ask me if you like and I will try to answer them. We use to put up fliers in local schools and they would run info about the classes on the hall monitors, but this is just one step we took to get the word out and I don't know if other instructors do this or not. Usually the cost of the class does not exceed 5.00.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

mud....:lol::lol::lol: Joke on.:gaga:

By the way, as far as Scott goes (whom I know well) you again know very little of what you spout off. You would be wise to keep other people's name out of your desire to justify your own chest pounding especially when seems most of your crap it is opinion verses fact. Yes you give the very best class, whatever you say.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

QUOTE*
By the way, as far as Scott goes (whom I know well) you again know very little of what you spout off. You would be wise to keep other people's name out of your desire to justify your own chest pounding especially when seems most of your crap it is opinion verses fact. Yes you give the very best class, whatever you say.
END QUOTE*

Mr Boehr, 
if you'd like for me to embarrass you further, would you like me to COPY/PASTE a post that Mr Berg made public on our ATV forum about the ORV Safety class he took from me?

Did'nt think so


----------

